# what breed?



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi i bred this pigeon the breeder i got this bird parents off cant rember what breed they were but they are some sort of tumbler so let me now what you think
she also has feathers on here feet


thanks stuart


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a tippler but hard to 100% tell with out really knowing what you got. Could be a roller,tumbler, or mix...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

its a pigeon!
j/k
very pretty birds!
I hope you find out what type they are
do you have any other birds?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi STUART, The bird looks like a cross breed but it is a very nice looking bird.I will do some checking to see what breed it might be. * GEORGE


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

hi yeah she probably must be a cross but still a nice bird i think they guy i got them off used them for foster parents
yes i do have other birds i have magpies,fantails,crested helmets,nuns,nuremberg larks,an then just the cross breeds


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

What breed these are doesn't matter all that much when they are not seamless banded.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

What ever they are they are sure are pretty to look at, maybe you can start a new breed, and then you can name them what ever you want..


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They look like Doneks*

That is what came to mind when I saw them. Rollerish but different. I used to raise Doneks and they have a unique look about them.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I think sometimes it would help if we could really tell what size birds they were but they could be just about anything by looking at the picks


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> That is what came to mind when I saw them. Rollerish but different. I used to raise Doneks and they have a unique look about them.
> 
> Bill


I agree. They look like Doneks.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

humm,
they might be doneks,
just look at there tail


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2008)

They look like they might have a little wuta in them. Are they as big or bigger than homer


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*It Would Help*

*It would help if you posted a picture of the parents of these two birds* GEORGE


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2008)

Count the tail feathers. If they have fourteen or more, perhaps a cross between wuta and donek. I have a brown bar wuta that looks similar, but bigger chest.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

CUTE!
Sorry, But, No Band.
(That's What The Pros Say!)
I Say, That's a good backyard bird!
Keep It !!!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> CUTE!
> Sorry, But, No Band.
> (That's What The Pros Say!)
> I Say, That's a good backyard bird!
> Keep It !!!



ahah
bands don't mean anything,
a band doesn't make a roller roll.
a band doesn't make a racer faster.
a band doesn't make a show bird prettier. 

if bands really do make them better, then people would put on 4 bands per bird.
pros don't say "Sorry, But, No Band."
they see what the birds has to offer, they dont go looking at their legs.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

and bands dont determine what breed they are.
bands only determine what club they are from.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it really Erks me to do it Fres. but too a point i agree with you. If they are a Pure breed the Bands mean nothing, unless you plan to show, or Race THAT Generation.If they are Pure... (pick up a standard of Perfection) and match them up... Than Just Band the Young. NO Problem. Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a pair of breeders that are not banded. The guy that gave them to me had a lot of his prized pigeons stolen so he decided to remove the bands from the ones he had left. When flyer's see an unbanded pigeon it is automatically put in the category of not being good enough to band weather it's for race or show. If was given the birds without any background on them then they would not be at the top of my priority list. I probably wouldn't have bothered banding their young either! But now I know that the guy wasn't BS'ing me because their young are my top 2 youngbirds and I have another clutch from them hatching at the end of this month.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks like a tippler to me or some cross. The sure way to find this is probably fly them. If they dive, then it is one of those diving breeds, eg. donek. If it tumbles from time to time, then it could be a tumbler. If it rolls much, then it could be a roller. If it stays really high and for long, you might have a tippler or some high flier.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

I would really be surprised if they were rollers, They don't seem to have the face or build of one. Rollers tend generally to be smaller and shorter in the legs. They seem like a cross breed roller with something else.

have you managed to settle them? if yes you can tell if their tumblers or rollers as theey will try it when flying. If they do just a half roll after a few months it will comfirm they a cross breed.

What types of pigeons are you interested in?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they look mixed i think they are


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

is that a joke? why would u ever kill it


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Why are we bringing up threads from the beginning of the year?
Pigeon2010, go read the rules for this forum. Talking about lethal culling is a big no-no. Keeps your opinions and practices that revolve around that, to yourself.

Sean, some people are more serious into the keep-cull process, to the point where lethal practices come into play. 

He/She would be a much more productive PT member if they had more to say than "pull its head off"  If that's all you have to say here, then you've certainly said it enough, so you can leave now.


----------

